# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Home Cinema] dadakis

## dadakis

Καλημέρα
Έχω έναν Pioneer VSX-_417 ο οποιος δεν κάνει Power on.Την προηγούμενη μέρα έπαιζε κανονικά,και την επόμενη    έχει αυτό το πρόβλημα.Η εσωτερική ασφάλεια είναι Οκ,τα 5v stand by είναι επίσης οκ.Μηπως κατά την γνώμη σας έχει μπλοκάρει και θέλει κάποιο πάτημα κουμπιών βρίσκεται για να πάρει?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

